# By Demand [November 2013]



## Sid_gamer (Oct 3, 2013)

*Demands      can also be made by e-mail, story  ideas and other suggestions  (Fast     Track ideas, design, demands for  specific articles etc) 

Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free       Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to       minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the  list      of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you  can   send    us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get  an idea   of  how   much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for       video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com -    Largest    Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads -       Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music     discovery   and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE     UNQUOTE   RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net

*i.imgur.com/z5xwWsN.jpg?1

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 9-12 of each month _


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 4, 2013)

> Fast Track on CUDA.

> Mega wallpaper pack containing HD wallpapers of all categories.

> Article on Foobar components and getting the best out of foobar.

> Mega collection of Foobar components and skins.

> Windows 8.1 ISO.

> FIFA 14 demo.


----------



## panckazzz (Oct 7, 2013)

How to create our own  customized linux distro and convert into ISO image ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 8, 2013)

panckazzz said:


> How to create our own  customized linux distro and convert into ISO image ?



If you want everything from scratch then look at Welcome to Linux From Scratch!

Else for Ubuntu there's a package *code.google.com/p/ubuntu-builder/ which let's you customize Ubuntu according to you. This same type of package is available for other distro's too (possibly)


----------



## tseringgatsang (Oct 13, 2013)

*Mac Softwares are the need of Hour ( Well, at least for me)*

Guys,
You all have been doing a kiss-ass job being the bridge between technology and me. Kudos for it. . It's been around two months since I moved on to Macbook and you know how it gets. New OS needs new apps and blah blah blah. . 

I just hope you guys will broaden your already broad horizon of dvd reach and include some of the free but important Mac softwares every month for the macbookers. I would really appreciate if you even sniff a tinge of my smoky advice.

Once again, Thanks Guys. Keep Kicking


----------



## aaruni (Oct 13, 2013)

How about kali linux (64 bit) guys ? downloading 2 GB is a bit too much for my shared internet connection.


----------



## amraj (Oct 19, 2013)

I like the September,2013 issue with the VS 2013 evaluation and tutorial. More stuff like that will be highly appreciated in future.

*For November,2013 I expect the following in DVD* 

Windows 8.1 enterprise evaluation

Fast Track on Ubuntu

Tutorials on PHP / SQL programming


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 20, 2013)

Please All Fast Track in PDFs till date, just like the entire digit PDFs given.


----------



## Queuexfrite (Nov 10, 2013)

*haarwuchsmittel*

Wunderbar filme was tun bei haarausfall


----------



## vai0 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: haarwuchsmittel*

For dec
Android

1.FIFA14
2.REAL RACING
3.THOR


----------



## tech0freak0 (Nov 17, 2013)

window 8.1 iso
And Free to play Steam Games like Team Fortress 2, All Points Bulletin, Dota 2,PlanetSide 2, Marvel Heroes, Warframe etc


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Nov 26, 2013)

I need Digit magazine in pdf every month.
How is it possible?
Regarding the website, I notice that top 10 laptop reviews are unchanged for a long time.
why so?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 26, 2013)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> I need Digit magazine in pdf every month.
> How is it possible?
> Regarding the website, I notice that top 10 laptop reviews are unchanged for a long time.
> why so?



You cn subscribe to ebook version rather than the print version.


----------



## seamon (Nov 30, 2013)

Alienware 14/17 review. Asus G750JX review.



tech0freak0 said:


> window 8.1 iso
> And Free to play Steam Games like Team Fortress 2, All Points Bulletin, Dota 2,PlanetSide 2, Marvel Heroes, Warframe etc



I agree F2P steam games are cool.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2013)

Give us Dota 2 and League of Legends Garena Client .. Im sure many people would want to play it but dont have the patience to download


----------



## seamon (Nov 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Give us Dota 2 and League of Legends Garena Client .. Im sure many people would want to play it but dont have the patience to download



Nah give us Team Fortress 2, it's a pain in the @$$ to download 10 gigs.

Some free android games(big ones) will be cool too like FIFA 14, Real Racing 3 etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 1, 2013)

^Not gonna happen, TF2 will take both DVDs..
LoL is only 2.7 GB and Dota 2 Is similar... They can easily fit inside one of the DVDs with available space for other things


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 1, 2013)

November is gone guys...


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 1, 2013)

i know but im saying about the next month


----------

